# Ymo's art-thread (Heavy images(?))



## Ymedron

I decided to make a thread in here. With arts.

You can expect:
-heavy, big images
-Sketches, little finished work
-Lots of text and notes in the pictures.

And, without further ado, Pictures!
PS: You can also go to my Deviantart Account and see more pictures.






My avatar at the time of posting, since I liked it so much. :3 I think I'll change my pokesona into a ditto. ;D






More!

PS: You can also suggest pokemon/pokecharacters to draw, and I might draw them. :3


----------



## Momoharu

Because Ditto's already don't kick enough ass as it is, being the sex machines they are.

Requesting Ditto- Machamp in an amazing pose.


----------



## Ymedron

I'll try to do it. :P (Im not really good at drawing machop-line though)
Edit: Here it is.





(It's a bit messy, since I did it in about half a hour. <:D)


----------



## Momoharu

That's pretty monstrous.


----------



## Ymedron

He wants to emphasise his status as a womanizer. :P
(And my screen is so wide that it looks quite normal in that, but the school's much narrower screen shows it a bit scrunched up. Oh well.)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ummm... how about a monferno ditto, in a manly pose stuck in mid air?
(sorta like the sugimori art)


----------



## Ymedron

I can't really do sugimori style, but I'll try the pose.
(PS: You don't HAVE TO ask for ditto-pokemon, if you don't want to! ;D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I have to say that I really like your art style. I won't request if you don't want me to, but I just wanted to say that.


----------



## Ymedron

I just thought that people understood that I only draw ditto-pokes... :P Feel free to request something, but it might take a little while since Im still working on that monferno. :3
Edit: Okay, I made two versions. (And Im too lazy to write the copyrights so I just copy them from the charizard-pic. :D)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

HELP IM BLINDED BY PURE AWSOMENESS!
Okay the face is a little bit ugly but it's still win. Umm.... shiny rampardos in the TCG pose? (the one that belongs to roark, that runs with one leg on the ground and has its mouth open while looknig forward)

Edit: The right shading looks realistic but the left looks better.


----------



## Ymedron

;D I can see that- I had so much trouble with the dittoeyes-monfernobrows combo, I redrew it about five times.

Aww, I don't really like copying poses, but I'll do it anyway. (Maybe I'll learn something? :D)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

WAIT STOP DONT! I CHANGED MY MIND! Please make the same rampardos in the posr you made your avatar, with blue-white light background instead of the yellow-orange lights, but the rampardos still with red instead of blue(shiny!).

P.S. May I use it as an avvy if I like it?


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll try. : 3

Should it have it's arms up like the charizard's wings, or not? ;D

(EDIT: And yeah, you can, with credit. :3)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Yea, please, but not too high, to make it appear a little... T_rex-ish....


Edit: You might want to tell people that will request your incredible art to give serious comment to one of your pictures in exchange.

Here's my smashing critique!







Okay, the shading is...not that good. Its legs are reallly nice, and the belt and boxers are fine. The shoulders are way too small, and so is the stomach. It seems like the chest is a bunch of high density muscles, and the upper hands are a little bit thin. The face is fine, the eyes are a little low quality, and the lips didnt go so well.

Overall, 6/10.


----------



## Ymedron

Thanks! :D
I won't try to give any excuses- I screwed up with it.
I guess it has to do with the hurry I was in- I had about 40 minutes before the schoolbus would come, so I really hurried it up. Plus, Im not at all good with machop-line. <l3
Edit: And I still came up with excuses.
Edit2: And here is the picture:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*YOU RULE SO BAD! *
May I use it with credits?


----------



## Ymedron

Yuppity yup. :D
Edit: PHO. I only now noticed the "You might want to tell people that will request your incredible art to give serious comment to one of your pictures in exchange." phrase. How blind of me.

I usually don't mind people leaving hardly useful comments, as I normally don't get any comments whatsoever on my pictures. The requests also give me a reason to do finished artwork, (These are unusually finished, normally I just sketch and that's it) so Im generally happy with people being happy with my art.

I do like critique, though. :3


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


>


Okay, the left one is much better and looks more realistic, while the right one looks like some piece of crap. The shading on the right makes it hard to see smaller details, while the one on the left one is much better, and makes it easier to understand the picture. The face is a bit smashed up, litteraly said, and looks like baba yaga's face after her house made a disco party on her And the hands are fine, although they seem to make the head look, once again, smashed up. The tail and flame are great in the left picture, while they suck on the right one. The red tail part looks interesting. 
The legs are fine, and the overall pose is not bad.

My rating: 8/10(face killed the chances for 10).
-------------------------
Anyway, here's my new request- a picture, not avatar formed picture, of a turtwig with extra-big leaves that sits on its back while eating a leichi berry(you can search 'berries' in almost any pokemon site.
Normal Turtwig coloration.


----------



## Ymedron

Thanks for the critique. :D
Now I am absolutely certain that I won't use the ditto-eyes any more for humanshape pokemon. The brows really don't work with those eyes.
I'll start working on that picture when I get home. :3


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

YAY! Btw, the face doesn't look as bad as I thought- I just didn't remember it right. Eyes are okay, but ears are way too bat-like. P.S. The face isnt smashed up after all, although I still think baba yaga's face, err, house made a disco on the machamp..


----------



## Ymedron

:P Well, we've established that the machamp is poorly done already. ;D
Yeah, I stretched the ears for some unknown reason.

Hey, by the way, here's the sketch for the picture:





I drew it in school, so that's why it's on a lined paper.

Edit:
Okay, I finished the pic. :D


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Woah, you've got some talent! Its not the exact pose I hoped to get, but nevermind that. (I acctualy hoped to see it sitting like a kid, on its butt)
The leichi berry is done good, and the sketch is also great. 

P.S. You use photoshop don't you?

Edit: Anyway, it looks like the character i hoped it would look like- Lars, a supersize head-leaf turtwig that likes to eat a lot. Used that character in a story a year ago but deleted the story. Now I sometimes use him in RP's. Anyway, keep on that way!

How long did it take to create it?


----------



## Ymedron

Yes. :D Some times I use Open canvas 1.1, but not for any of these pictures. :3

EDITPS: I thought about making it sit like that, but I understood that you literally meant it was supposed to be on it's back alá shell. ;D
And the photoshop I use is 7.0.
Edit 2:
Just to show that I do something else than polished finished artwork, (actually, this much of well-done art is rare for me. ;D) have a picture of my friend's character as a pokemon, and as a gijinka:






Edit part Tres: (damn, I need to pay more attention to the other people's posts:)
I did the sketch in about five minutes, and then painted in about... I'd say 20 to 40 minutes. Something along those lines. :3


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Umm... Any chance a loyal fan might request something new?

1) Is there a chance you could minimize Lars(the leichi turtwig) to avy size so I can use it(with credits of course)?
2) And, may i request a totodile sitting on his *BUTT*, sorta in the Pt turtwig position(NOT pose):


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll do that. :D
Here is the avatar-sized version: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




I had to move the copyright text, so that if somebody steals it, I can prove it's mine. :<


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Thanks!


----------



## Ymedron

Here is the sketch. I've inked it and am in the process of coloring. ;D


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*gasp!* It's good, but, err, Im afraid I said 'totodile', not 'squirtle'(owch).
But I still think it looks good.


----------



## Ymedron

ACK
I typoed. : O I'll make another one. xwx'''
I don't know what's wrong with my reading right now- First I don't pay attention to a question in front of me, and then I misread a pokemon's name...

At least it's a water pokemon, no? : DDD


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Yea, and it's nice, and Im in love with it but I hate blastoise and don't like squirtle much.


----------



## Ymedron

Well, never to worry! I've already drawn the sketch~!
Plus a bonus feraligatr.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*WAY TO GO!*They rule!

Is it possible that the totodile(after colouring) will be used in my control pannel picture?(Like Pokemonaholic(on my contact list) uses that sonic thingy?)
P.S. This totodile's pose it *PERFECT.* Straight said.


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, go ahead. :3
After all, you're the only one to comment on this thread since the... Fift post? : D

*INKS IN A SPEEDY FASHION*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Could you seperate the two?
I mean... Well, each one seperately. I'll put the feraligatr in my signature, and the totodile at profile picture once master is done doing her masterpiece(lawl).


----------



## Ymedron

Oh, I'll have to ink the Feraligatr too, then. :P
Should the Ferali keep that pose?
PSPS:
I'll say this just as a ref for future:
You may use these pictures in this forum only- I'd like to keep track of them. <:3 Of course, if someone else jacks them and goes posting them all over internet, that's a different story.
(And will make me a sad muffin. :< )


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*YEA THIS PIECE OF PAPER CONTAINS STUFF WITH (A) FUTURE*!
*getting carried away*


----------



## Ymedron

Im taking a break to do my homework, but here is a preview of my current progress:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

HEEEEEEEEELP MY EYES TOO AWSOME!


----------



## Ymedron

Phew! Finally done with homework. I had to write a short text (In my case, one A4) about a subject of our choice in a certain style of presentation... zwz'

But at least I got Totodile done! Starting on Feraligatr now.





I'll shrink it down once Im done with Ferali. :3


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

It's really good, although the location of the credits is a little...disturbing. Lol.

P.S. Im not gonna repeat how much I like it anymore.

And if you think *You* have a lot to do, i have 4 days to write 5 B4 pages.


----------



## Ymedron

Yeah. ;D I couldn't think of any other place where it wouldn't be on top of any lines, though. D:

Ack. That's a... Wretched lot. You better get graded for that, no?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Well, yea, my hardest work was answering 49 long math questions, though ones, and *ONE* of them contained *30* questions in it. Imagine. So 78.

Edit: All these within 5 days.


----------



## Ymedron

Damn... DAMN.
*can't even imagine*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Yea, that's what happens when you forget summer work.

P.S. How's that fabolous ferali getting along?


----------



## Ymedron

Well, Im highlighting it, and at the same time wondering, how shiny it should be.
Edit: Allright! Now Im done with them. How small should they be?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Leave the feraligatr that size- but, uh, do you know the size a control panel picture should be?
I dont, sadly, and I wonder wether you know, and if you do, could you minimize to control panel size(the toto)?


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, CP size should be around 150x150 max, if I remember correctly...
And I'll have to edit the totodile, AGAIN. Arrgghhh. D:

Here's the shrinked toto:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Well, at least the copyright's on the leg, less disturbing. yay and thanks! Gonna fill all of my stuff with it(signature, avvy and profile picture)


----------



## Ymedron

Well, I meant by editing just that; it seemed at first that the image showed the copys on it's belly, but it seems to be correctly on it's leg now. :o


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Thanks! They are the only thing I have in my signature/avy/profile picture now!
With credits of course. *finally has a profile picture*


----------



## Ymedron

: D It was fun to do them~!
Now Im out of things to draw... <lD I seem to do better work when it's for someone else...


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Uh, one question: Does it really make fun to paint these?

I mean, I spend hours in school painting, so I can understand if one has fun in it.


Umm, aggron in Feraligatr's pose?
With a muscle band around each of his steel rings to hide 'em all, and steel on the chest and stomach.

If it's okay for you.


----------



## Ymedron

Yeah, I find it fun to draw and paint a picture, (for someone else too) especially when it comes out looking very good! 83

Do you mean the official feraligatr, or the one I made?
And... What's a muscle band? <:D


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

The one you made, and muscle band is an orange band, light orange, almost yellow, that makes muscles grow a little, but please dont make big muscles. 

P.S. Make it have a snowball between his hands, a big one, as in avalanche.


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, let's try it. :D

Im not really sure what you mean, so I'll show you the sketch before I start coloring and inking. <l3


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Great! P.S. The muscle band looks like a choice scarf only it's a band and orange-yellow striped(okay more or less the same expect the stripe colour)


----------



## Ymedron

PS: the choice band seems to have two red eyes on yellow base instead of orange and yellow stripes. 8O As shown here.
Here is the sketch:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Wow, THIS looks like something with a future!
(ugh. Anyway it means its good)
Umm, well I think choice one is better(for head).
And, there's that dark ring at the end of the tail, right? Can that become a muscle band for unknown and mysterious reasons?


----------



## Ymedron

Well, it'll either have to be a really wide one, or a normal one in the middle of it. (That would be kind of cute..!)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Fair enough, I'll take the second choice, but, uh, could you skip over the black ring that is located (almost) at the end of the tail?


----------



## Ymedron

Care to elaborate..?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Er...What'd that mean?

..I mean, im not so good in engilsh(okay im the best in the class but i live in asia), so, uh, I have no clue about what you have said.


----------



## Ymedron

Well, it simply means "Could you explain a bit more?"

I didn't quite understand what you said about skipping-
Did you mean I should leave the ring or bandana out, or should I put the bandana elsewhere on the tail. :P


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Sorta- put the 'bandana'(yellow with red eyes) on the middle part of the tail, and make the rest of the tail 'flat', namely without that black bunch around the end of the tail.







See? The bunch on the tail is located where feraligatr had the tail fin.
And that part is good for feraligatr, but makes the poor Aggron look bad. -.-

-----------------

P.S. If it's really fun for you(I won't want to make people created things they don't like!),
Is there a chance that I(,Should I ever be able to) will send a pencil painted pokemon picture and send it here for you to give the 'final touches'?


----------



## Ymedron

OH, now I see! Okay, I'll start inking it. : 3 I might have to go to sleep soon, though.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

What's your time when compared to GMT? Im 2 hours later.


----------



## Ymedron

Hmm... Im on the +2 timezone... The clock is 22:43 here now.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Hmm. In winter/summer clock? I guess in summer clock(summer clock is one hour ahead of winter, or you can say winter laggs one hour behind summer clock)


----------



## Ymedron

Summer.
Actually, I think Winter time is the normal time, as people feel an increased amount of stress when you have to change into summer time.
Edit: Okay, I colored the Aggron. :D Here it be:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Oh, that explains.

And, it's because most people are fond of winter clock. Like me. 

Anyway, that would mean we are acctualy around the asme time(since I moved my clock one hour backwards already)


----------



## Ymedron

Hmm, in what country do you live?

And there was a discussion in the TV about summer/wintertime, and they said that it is no longer needed. The S/W time was (from what I know) created at first to preserve more daylight hours for working, but nowadays people work until the dark anyway... :P


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Lets say, im in the rather west part of Asia, close to europe.


----------



## Ymedron

Hmm. I guess it's further east than Finland?
PS: I edited the aggron into a previous post earlier. :P


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


> Summer.
> Actually, I think Winter time is the normal time, as people feel an increased amount of stress when you have to change into summer time.
> Edit: Okay, I colored the Aggron. :D Here it be:


Aaaah no helphelphelp mercy no my eyes too awsome!

Anyway, it looks like I hoped it to look!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

You. Are. Amazingly talented.

Seriously, you're good. I love the poses that you make, especially the one on the transparent Charizard.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

This is very nice work, Ymedron! I think the full-body Ditto Charizard and the Aggron are my favorites--they're very dynamic and a lot of fun to look at. The silver parts on the Aggron could probably use some brighter highlights to indicate the shininess of the metal, but overall it's lovely.

The only consistent problem I see with several of your pictures is that the upper bodies of your subjects tend to be very skinny. This is especially noticeable on the Ditto Machamp (Twiggy already touched on it), which should have a lot more muscle definition and, in general, has a much larger upper body than lower body. But it's apparent on some of the other pictures as well, like Ditto Monferno and Aggron... although I guess your Aggron is rather slim overall compared to the official artwork, so it doesn't seem as out of proportion there. Using an upside down triangle to construct the shape of the shoulders and torso (or a larger one, if you're already doing something like that) when doing the preliminary work would probably help with that.

You also seem to get the colors outside of the lineart here and there, but personally I like the way that looks on your art. :) Perhaps it's just me, but I'm fond of "rough-looking" artwork. In some ways it has a bit more "personality" than rigid, perfectly clean lines, you know?

Also, Twiggy, if I may say something: I know you mean well and are only trying to help Ymedron when you critique her work, and I can tell that she understands and appreciates your comments, but I would advise against using phrases such as "looks like some piece of crap" or "the right one sucks". Something like "it isn't as good" or "isn't your best work" means the same thing without sounding harsh--you could just as easily take remarks like that out entirely and just focus on what could be improved, like the comments about detail being lost in the Ditto Monferno. Ymedron doesn't seem to mind, as I said, but wording it that way is rather rude and could be seen as offensive to someone who's a bit more sensitive about critique. Just something to keep in mind in the future, eh? It is nice to see someone who does take the time to leave constructive comments, though. That's so very rare around here, unfortunately.

You're busy enough as it is, Ymo, so I won't request anything. I look forward to seeing more from you, though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ymedron

Thanks for the comments, to both of you. :33
The thing about upper bodies- I don't even notice that! D: I've always preferred drawing my creatures somewhat bottom-heavy, so I guess that's why I usually mess up with the upper body-size.
I should try that triangle-method, I've been constructing my sketches with just bubbles and lines. :P

Ah, Im not that busy. As of now, i don't have anything to draw, so a request is welcome. ;D It's nice to draw for different people, as they have different ideas and favourites among pokemon. : D

PS: I guess the lines go out, because I don't color on a dark background. I usually color on either white or transparent, so I can't really see the spills. <l3


----------



## Coloursfall

Oh, Ooooh. You're good. I really like the Aggron sketch (better than the finished version for some reason. hm.), the Vaporeon sketch, and the Toto and Gator 8D  The finished Aggron's tail gets a little thick near the end, also.

I think I'll make a request~  Can you draw me a shiny Umbreon, or more specifically, my character Rinna? Her eyes and rings are both pale blue, and her forehead ring goes over her eyes a bit (like this).  She has a Rosary around her neck usually too. :3  You can put her in any pose you like, and take as long as you need :D

(And if you're ever up for an art trade, give me a shout!)


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll start drawing it when I get home from school. :D *off to there*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Hmm.... May I request something new?
If so, may I ask for a gible in the Totodile's pose, but this time with a lansat berry?
(There's picture Here)

Edit: *YAY I NOW KNOW HOW TO WRITE TEXT OVER LINKS YAAAAAAAAAAAY!*
*overzealous*


Edit2: Okay, time for my critique!






-----------------------------------
This is really nice and all, but im afraid there's something I have to tell you about the shading- where the shading is heavy, for example on the face, you make it a stripe of shading, and that looks unrealistic. I mean, it looks good, but seeing that in the middle of the shading there's a bunch of light...Either there is a light source from above and below, or you simply make the shading full and not as a stripe.
(sorry if it was harsh)
The pose is good, and the bands are great, including their shading. The snowball is shaded great, and the colouration is fine. The only thing that bothers me is that, like Kratos said, the metal parts should be a bit shinier to make the watchers understand it's metal.

Pose: 7/10
Shading: 4/10
Colours: 8/10
My overall rating: 9/10(getting better!)


----------



## Ymedron

Actually, that is reflected light. The steel reflects the yellow of the bands, the black metal, the snow, and also a bit from the surroundings (In this image, they are imagined to be white.) I may have exaggerated a bit in this picture, as the face reflects a little yellow from the tail's band.

The dark right next to light- shading is also a metally effect, this time simulating the chromelike sheen. Earth is usually darker than the sky, so the metal reflects some of that.
The feraligatr has reflected light too, but it is far less prominent.

Yeah, I should've highlighted more. In my mind the black parts are iron and the silvery parts are steel... :P So I should have highlighted both. *mind wanders*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

You know what I find funny? Your post count grew from 8 to 56 in 2 days. Ironic. And because of this thread....

...Anyway, is the thing I requested possible?


----------



## Ymedron

Yeah, it's pretty funny.

Yes, I'll do that after I finish FMC:s request. :D

Edit: Okay, here are the poses:





I couldn't pick just one pose without asking you first- What would you prefer? :3
You can also make requests about the style of the umbreon- here I used the acorn-shape head and simple eyes.


----------



## Ymedron

Sorry about double-posting, but I finished the Gible in the meantime:


----------



## Coloursfall

aaaaah they're so cute! *stares for a while, attempting to choose*  hmm. I like #7 the best. She looks so happy and cute~


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll do that pose then. :3 *gets to drawing*
Edit: And finished!
(I did it rather quickly- just say if you want me to redraw/recolor it. :o)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


> Sorry about double-posting, but I finished the Gible in the meantime:



It looks great! And he really does look delighted...
Edit: The only bad about it is that the fin is that of a female...=( But nevermind that, it's still good.


----------



## Ymedron

Well, you didn't specify a gender. :o (Also, the official art had that fin.)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Umm..... Anyway, could you create a garchomp in a jump pose, with his left arm upwards, in a slash pose, with an agressive look on his face(yea male, but don't cut the fin please).

P.S. Could you make several sketches so I can choose? Please?


----------



## Ymedron

Okay.
I might take a while with this one, since Im watching reviews and leveling my pokemon in Fire Red. (I've spent about 200 hours just leveling about... 60 different pokemon I have.)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Lol. Im training in leafgreen so I can open a new way to get a CERTAIN rare and very loved Tm freely...


----------



## Ymedron

Ohh, what TM? :o

(PS: FMC, your pic is in the prev. page. :P Just in case you didn't look at the edited post.)'


EDIT:
The poses:


----------



## Darksong

Your art looks very interesting, Ymedron. I love the way you do shading, and it's especially good compared to mine. What program do you use for the drawings? (Or are they drawn on paper and then scanned and colored?) Maybe I just need to spend more time on mine... I don't know what else to say, though, because everyone's already said it... the poses are very creative, though; they're usually something that I have a problem thinking of.

I'd like to see some art, please. :) How about... an Espeon, sitting down, with very lightly colored eyes... her color is a bit darker and more blue than usual. She has her left paw up, rather like a dog shaking paws with someone, and her tail is curled up slightly.

Thank-you in advance.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


> Ohh, what TM? :o
> 
> (PS: FMC, your pic is in the prev. page. :P Just in case you didn't look at the edited post.)'
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> The poses:



Urgh... Im kind of afraid these don't really suit me(first time something you made didn't suit me!). What I meant was with the claw straight upwards, the left downwards, the other claw downwards, the head looking upwards with the mouth open. I hope this is easier to understand...(shame I has no scanner)


----------



## Ymedron

Darksong:
Thanks!
About the process...
First I do a quick sketch, then I scan it into Photoshop, ink and color in. I don't use any fancy brushes, but I do use the flow-option at 20 to do the soft shading.
The inking is done with a 3px or 4px brush, with a texture-overlay. (It looks sort of like a plank-wall, because I learned from somewhere that it sharpens the lines a lot. ;3)

Okay, I'll start doing that espeon along with the Garchomp! :D

TwiggyFV:
Unfortunately I don't really get that explanation...
Would it be a bit like the pose number 1, with the right claw from the pose 2 and the left claw from the pose 4 with it tilted a bit upwards?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Err...Somewhat like aggron's pose, only with the face upwards(a little), chest and stomach the "reader's" way, legs also, and the tail not so much seen.

(I wish I had a scanner to explain...)


----------



## Ymedron

And it should still be jumping?
That's quite hard to envision...
Maybe you could do a simple stick-figure in Paint? (Use different colors for all the limbs and the spine, if you would? :P)

Edit: Well, here is a picture I made for myself. (Because I haven't been doing them for myself lately at all. :D)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Umm... While im looking for a way to upload the rough pose I made in paint, could I swap my request?

If so, could I have a a human-feraligatr fusion in the form of a kid wearing a long sleeved shirt, white with black stripes, long, grey pants, with light-blue/tan(combined) skin, a long tail, and monstrous hands(with claws and all).
The figure should be with the back to the one looking at him(or rather, it), looking towards the 'readers' sopicously(darn spelling), and covered in a blue aura, holding a sword in his left hand, and ice covering his right hand. ((somewhat like the Pt male ace trainer, not the ice area one))

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll try that. (Though humans aren't my strongest area, but let's see how it turns out.)

PS: Use photobucket.
You'll need to make an account there, though. (And, that way you can upload the pictures you are using into your own account so that my bandwith doesn't run out.)

http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

I've created an account, but how do I upload stuff?


----------



## Ymedron

There should be the gallery link somewhere, and when you get there there is the big upload-button.
And it will request you choose the pictures. (You can choose multiple ones with control, and then press "open")
Don't mess around with the tags, it's just so people can find you better.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Okay... It's uploading the thing right now. 

P.S. If you're going to make the human-fusion thingy, could you make several options?
(in case you didnt understand what I meant)

Edit: I hope this works!








Edit2: Wow this really went out small... And I made it extremly big!
(strange)


----------



## Ymedron

Yeah, I'll do.
I'll make just a sketch of the human for now, as Darksong's espeon is second on the list.

Edit:
Photobucket shrinks your pictures if they are really large.
You better take away all the white space around it. (THAT'S AN ORDER!) Khrmrm.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Uh...take away?


----------



## Ymedron

You know, move the picture so far left on the canvas and shrink the canvas so that the edges of the picture touch the garchomp.

There is no use for all that white space, after all.
Edit:
Here is the sketch- Im really bad at drawing people younger than myself, because I either make them too young for their age or too old. : < Don't mind the foolish proportions.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

...And this is the proof I hate using paint since it always comes out as something awful.

P.S. I dont know why this came out JPG-I made it bmp at first...


----------



## Ymedron

The garchomp transformed into a... Turtwig?
Do you want me to do a turtwig now? :o

(If I sound like a complete a-hole, Im sorry, but I am feeling a bit burdened right now.)


----------



## Coloursfall

Ymedron said:


> Okay, I'll do that pose then. :3 *gets to drawing*
> Edit: And finished!
> (I did it rather quickly- just say if you want me to redraw/recolor it. :o)


....*squees*

Would you mind terribly if I used her for an icon, though maybe not here, like, Dragon Cave Forums and stuff? I will obviously credit you >w< I loves her so!

(If you have a FA or dA or anything I could credit that'd win ;D)


----------



## Ymedron

Well... Okay. :o
My deviantart-account is umbbe.deviantart.com : D

Edit:
If anyone is going to use these pictures somewhere else, you MUST ask me first. (Because I want to know where they go.)
Typohit.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


> You know, move the picture so far left on the canvas and shrink the canvas so that the edges of the picture touch the garchomp.
> 
> There is no use for all that white space, after all.
> Edit:
> Here is the sketch- Im really bad at drawing people younger than myself, because I either make them too young for their age or too old. : < Don't mind the foolish proportions.


Sorry if Im confusing you.

So, first of all, the turtwig is just there to show how much paint sucks.
The garchomp was meant to show the pose for the previous request, but what im interested in right now is this sketch(the one in the quote!).
Anyway, pose 2 is better, but I dont really think that a kid should be bald...
P.S. When, or rather, If you will paint it, could you make it brown hair and eyes?


----------



## Ymedron

Of course it isn't bald. :P I don't need to elaborate the sketch if it's just to pick the pose.
The face on the right was just to test whether or not I can create a satisfactory face for him.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Hm.... The only face im able to paint is:
a) some low quiality anime style face.
b) Something with a disturbing nose.


----------



## Ymedron

Are you satisfied with that face?
If not, could you describe his face a little better?
(PS: I can't color the human, since I need to color the Espeon, draw, ink and color the garchomp.)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

1) Ys I am.
2) No need, I presume.
3) Thanks!


----------



## Ymedron

That's good. :3
Here is the espeon for Darksong:





I don't know if it's as good as the others... I tried my best. <: O

Interesting trivia:
While i can draw umbreon quite well, Espeon has always given me a lot of trouble to do right. Why?
Well... While Umbreon is quite clear: Rabbit head with a dog body, Espeon is sort of a cat+desert fox... Depending on what you elaborate.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


> That's good. :3
> Here is the espeon for Darksong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's as good as the others... I tried my best. <: O
> 
> Interesting trivia:
> While i can draw umbreon quite well, Espeon has always given me a lot of trouble to do right. Why?
> Well... While Umbreon is quite clear: Rabbit head with a dog body, Espeon is sort of a cat+desert fox... Depending on what you elaborate.


Interesting... The right(our right) forepaw is a bit strange angled, but the thing I liek the most is the shading. Good eye,s but the neck is a little too small. Okay, not only a little.
**kills donkeh lvl.X**


----------



## Ymedron

Neck is small?
I thought it was a bit too thick and muscley. D:


Should the human have bare feet?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Umm... yea, but with claws.
Edit: What is it to me with clawed animals and pokemon?!?!?!

P.S. Yes the neck seems ot be the shoulders rather than a neck.


----------



## Ymedron

Allright, here he is:





I first drew him with his feet facing frontward, but then I realized that you wanted him to look behind him, so I fixed it. D: I liked the frontal position of the legs more, but...


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Looks good, but, uh, is it possible to make him with curly hair, a less supicous(I guess angry doesn't look so good(maybe more happy)) look, and more stripes on the shirt?
Expect this, it looks pretty much great.
Edit: Err, and the neck is a bit too thick. It's not supposed ot be a super strong wrestler, it's a kid(fused with a feraligatr).


----------



## Ymedron

Well, it's easier to make a picture the way you want if you say it up first, yes? :P

I'll try to alter it.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Uh..Err...Sorry I didn't give all details.


----------



## Ymedron

Well... Now he seems to have become a pretty-boy. :P I like him better that way, but I don't know about you:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


>


Hmmm....



			
				Ymedron said:
			
		

>


Later looks better.


----------



## Ymedron

He looks a bit older too, doesn't he?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Yea. The guy seems to have trasformed from 10 to 12 or something like that.


----------



## Ymedron

Well, I hit the target (somewhat), no?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Yea(98% out of 100%). One thing is sure- one can't do anything perfect(you can't do anything perfect, nor can I or anyone else).


----------



## Ymedron

Well, it wouldn't be any fun if you were perfect. :P There would be nothing to reach for.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Guess you're right.


----------



## Darksong

Ymedron said:


> That's good. :3
> Here is the espeon for Darksong:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's as good as the others... I tried my best. <: O
> 
> Interesting trivia:
> While i can draw umbreon quite well, Espeon has always given me a lot of trouble to do right. Why?
> Well... While Umbreon is quite clear: Rabbit head with a dog body, Espeon is sort of a cat+desert fox... Depending on what you elaborate.


The head the Espeon looks a bit small for the body (or how well-muscled it is), and the ears are slightly narrow. Overall, the neck is slightly too long as well, maybe not for the pose... I'm actually not that good at criticism because I haven't had experience with a lot of different poses ...

Espeon always reminded me of a fennec fox.


----------



## Ymedron

I think all the suck on that espeon is because of the time I did it- I started drawing it at... 11 PM.

*fails*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Oh. No wonder it's low quality..
That's not nice.


----------



## Ymedron

Now now, let's not hold back.
If you want to say that something is bad, it's better to just say it straight on. (Though... I might go into apology-mode...)
Now some more art for myself.





Kurobbu and Myuuga, my two happy little level 40 pokemon.
I love Kuro, it's fun to give him random weirdnesses such as riding a womens' bike (painted with flames!)


----------



## Ymedron

THIS HAS BEEN STALLED LONG ENOUGH.





Why isn't it up frontal like the ref. pose? Simple:
I don't like copying pictures. <l3

Edit:
Plus two yet unnamed aggrons:





The upper one belongs to a bar-owner, and carries beer- and winekegs around all the time, while the lower one is highly trained army-unit. ;D


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


> THIS HAS BEEN STALLED LONG ENOUGH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't it up frontal like the ref. pose? Simple:
> I don't like copying pictures. <l3
> 
> Edit:
> Plus two yet unnamed aggrons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The upper one belongs to a bar-owner, and carries beer- and winekegs around all the time, while the lower one is highly trained army-unit. ;D



Okay, the garchomp is great, even if it looks a little like some random macho.

Great colouration and shading, so are the face and head.

Overall: 9/10


The first Aggron looks short, and seems to be drunk.
Shading is good.
Looks wimpy.

Overall: 6/10

The next aggron looks 2d, good shading, and strange pose. Don't like much.

Overall: 5/10.


Didn't have much time to write this.


----------



## Ymedron

It's a good thing that he looks drunk and wimpy! :D After all, he needs to have a taste at those wines, so that the customers won't get bad ones.

Actually these two were a practice at characterization- To me, Aggrons belly brings to mind a barrel. So, I started thinking, 'What is usually connected with barrels..? Bums, beers, wines...' So, his design idea is that he is a poor drunk.

The second one is the second part of Aggron's design: A soldier/knight. The metallic armors bring to my mind a soldier, and it's restoring nature (dex says that they restore their territory after forest-fires and landslides) bring to mind a peaceful knight.

A third design would have been a middleground- Humiliated knight, who has started drinking. (but still packs a punch!) but alas, I didn't think of it when I drew them.

Im happier with the upper one, too, since it looks a lot more personable than the lower one. The lower one doesn't have any negative points or quirks... I like to think that the drunk beats him drunken fist-style.


----------



## Darksong

The Aggrons still look a bit slim, but I guess that's your drawing style. I like the effects on the top one, how the horns and sharp parts of Aggron's armor are more dull to give a somewhat sluggish or loopy look. The expression is great. XD

As I said earlier, for the bottom one, the body and arms look a little too thin compared to the tail. But I love the pose on the lower one, and the fact that it looks like it's ready for anything. I've always admired Aggron, but this is plain cool. :)


----------



## Ymedron

Yes, the slimness is part of my style- I often try to make the pokemon more the way I like it- And Aggron's barrely belly really doesn't do it for me. :P
The tail was too thick when I inked it- Why do I always notice the errors AFTER I've done revising it..? Oh well. I guess the proverb 'Art is not finished, it's just abandoned' is true. <:D

Thanks!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

... ;;Sees this thread, stops her Art Commenting Train here;;

You're quite good, I must say. Talented~ Generally, this is just on a general thing. Now, let's get more specific.

Feraligatr Dude: The tail is very graceful and slim, I like that. You seem to have mastered how to draw hands! Oh, he's holding that sword quite well. That's something that's rare to see. Good job with the folds of the clothes too, and I can't see anything wrong here~

Espeon: The body's a bit too long. It kinda looks more like a tiger than an Espeon. It has that big cat structure... but I understand that you struggled to draw it and couldn't really tell what it was based off of~ The head appears a bit too small for the body though, and the front paws are a bit... bent at the top. They look more like back paws than front ones, if that makes sense. But you did a really nice job on the colouring, and I really like it otherwise~ So props for that.

Kurobbu and Myuuga - Oh my God. I really, really like this one. They look so sophisticated and graceful, the poses! It looks like they're getting ready to attend a fancy ballroom dance. I love Myuuga especially. Her expression and pose have the poise of a Persian, all right. And her tail only adds to it. As for Kurobbu, I really like how his helmet looks like a mask, it really gives that vibe that they're going to attend a masquerade ball.

Garchomp: Interesting pose, shading, and colours~ I love how you accentuated the abs and muscles with shading.

Bar Owner's Aggron: His expression. X3 It amuses me. He's /awesome/. Seriously. So full of personality. Let me just say that I find your idea about two different kinds of Aggron very interesting, it makes Pokemon more diverse based on how they were raised. Sort of like... dog breeds. They were trained to do different jobs, and have different appearances for their jobs. It seems like the same concept here. I find it really fascinating.

Military Aggron: I think the slimness really does give you the image of the military. He does look like he was trained to do combat, and a more offensive, sleek type. More highly trained than the second one. As has been previously stated, the tail is kinda thick, but otherwise, it is really good. And props on the straight horns, too~

;;Art Commenting Train Rushes off;;


----------



## Ymedron

...
*blush*
I smiled like en fool while reading it- people have rarely given me such a thorough compliment.
Im at loss for words right now, so I just say 'Thank you.'


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


> Well... Now he seems to have become a pretty-boy. :P I like him better that way, but I don't know about you:


Uh... I don't want to nerve, but is there a chance you had free time to color this?

..Also, you don't apparantice my crituqie? *THAT'S NOT FAIR I PUT TIME AND THOGHT INTO IT EVEN IF ITS SHORT AND THE FACT IM 12 DOESN'T MEEAN MY CRITUQUE DOESN'T COUNT!*
(sneaks away)


----------



## Ymedron

Were you joking? :o

Compliment isn't a critique. :P While critique is immensely more helpful, an insightful compliment will make the complimented feel better about themselves.

So, I appreciate your critiques. ;D (But I haven't said that I didn't, have I?)

I'll try to color him, but Im not really experienced with coloring and shading the human body, so horrible accidents may happen.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Uh... How about you make the skin a mix of the feraligatr's(the pokemon you mad!) and a light brown? Brown-red hair would look nice, and the clothes should be gray(expect the blakc stripes, of course).


And yay!(for making this.)


----------



## Ymedron

So you want a steely skin? (It's basically what you get if you mix brown and turquoise, that I have tested. ;D) Unless you want it to have turquoise patches (which sounds kind of strange to me)
Should the red in the hair be present as stripes, red tips for the hair, red tint, or what?

I think you need to elaborate a bit.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Red stripes on the middle of the head, the rest of the hair brown. Uh, make the skin light blue then(or whatever color you used for feraligatr)


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll start doing it. (I might also try out new techniques)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

How's progress?
(sorry if im being 'tiggitus-pain-in-the-butticus(stupid joke from a stupid disney series my brother likes)')


----------



## Ymedron

Well, I've done a preparatory outline and been chilling for the rest of the evening, since I have to go visit a hospital tomorrow. (A 2 h ride to there)
Don't worry, I will do it even if you don't ask me about it. :P


----------



## Ymedron

NEW ART! Gasp!
Okay, I was in chemistry class, and we were talking about alcohols. :D When I saw the picture of the three primary alcohols: Methanol, ethanol and Propanol, I thought "Wow, those look like some creatures!" So, these three were born.
I don't have really good names for them yet. D:






Methanol
Type: Poison
Ability: Levitation
Genderless
Egg-group: Can breed only with ditto

Dex entry: This pokemon has grown more common after humans have started to manufacture it. It feeds on lead and paint.

It often seeks out painted surfaces to feed on. This pokemon's saliva is known to be extremely poisonous.






Ethanol - Evolves from Methanol at level 30
Type: Poison/Psychic
Ability: Levitate
Genderless

Dex entry: The presence of this pokemon seems to cause strange behaviour in nearby humans. Some people find this state pleasurable.

It emanates a sweet scent which may intoxicate nearby insects and small birds. After drinking water this scent is weakened greatly.






Propanol - Evolves from ethanol by leveling up while holding a Vial of Wine (Yeah, I know ;D)
Type: Poison/Dragon
Ability: Levitate
Genderless

Dex entry: This pokemon catches it's prey by spouting a large cloud of steam which makes the pokemon who breath it drowsy and dizzy. The steam is known to catch on fire easily.

It will grow restless when there is fire nearby- firemen use it to detect fires in a building. This pokemon's saliva is used as a solvent for some medicines.


This line's signature move is 'Intoxicating steam.'

Intoxicating steam
Type: Poison
Category: Other
PP: 5
Attack power: --
Accuracy: 60
Battle Effect: The target becomes confused, and after three turns falls asleep.

Super contest category: beauty
Super contest effect:
4 points.
Will appeal first the next turn.



;D I don't know if the move is overpowered or not- I think it's okay.

PS: I made some sprites just for the heck of it.





Spriting is hard. D:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*OMIGOSH NICE!*

Lol. Anyway, I'm sure my fakemon could reach this quality if I had either a scanner or photoshop. but i can get access to these once a month.. -.-

Edit: Nice shading though!


----------



## Ymedron

Now for something completetly different:
Aeles is enjoying the forenoon hours in a new dimension.







This character belongs to a story where his race (mountain elves) have found a way to breach into a space between the dimensions, Etherspace. Their ships are created from a substance they simply call 'black matter' though it looks more like dark blue gel. The black matter is forced into the veins of a potential pilot, and they have to convert it into energy. Several pilots die in the process, but the ones who survive are well rewarded: They get their very own ship, and are able to travel between dimensions.
At home they aren't allowed to use elemental magic at all, since the forced expanding of their energy pool usually makes their magic extremely volatile.
Aeles was a routine pilot, until he witnessed a brutal murder on one of the motherships. After panicking and escaping the ship, he was deduced the prime suspect and announced to be a criminal. He now searches for the real murderer, so that he can finally return home. (Which is easier than you think, since only a fraction of dimensions are suitable for elven habitation, and the others have no idea that other dimensions even exist.)


----------



## FireChao

Love it. I really do.

Is his head supposed to have a weird glow around it - it looks a bit odd...

Regardless, the shading makes it simply gorgeous.


----------



## Ymedron

Yeah, the weird glow is supposed to be the reflections on the wing. :P
I fail at trying to make them realistic. <D

The most trouble I had was with the trees- I tried to separate them so that it wouldn't be just a large mass of green... The trunks also.

Thanks for the comment. ;D


----------



## FireChao

Please could you draw me a venonat please? I would give more specific instructions but I'm not really sure what I want :P


----------



## Ymedron

Only draw or draw and color?
I still have the feraligatr to color, so it might take a longer while to color the venonat. :p


----------



## FireChao

draw and colour please, but take as long as you like

thanks in advance.


----------



## Ymedron

Allright. :3 I'll try to get it done soon.
Here is the ferali-boy. (I don't know about the quality.. It feels lacking. But on the other hand, I feel burnt out by this picture. D:)


----------



## FireChao

definitely not as good as the image 6 posts ago, but it looks good. I'm not so sure the ice effect is that good - I've always imagined an ice punch would be a punch kind of glowing with icyness... whereas that look like he has his hand stuck is an ice cube. I really don't know how this could be improved, however - maybe if the back of the ice (the side nearest to his face) had no outline and faded out instead :P


----------



## Ymedron

Well, Twiggy requested that the hand be encased in ice. :P I seriously don't know how to do ice- I tried to make up something to indicate icyness there.

It seems every second picture I make is a good one and then there is a bad picture in between... Ark.


----------



## FireChao

well no it looks great for a hand encased in ice - I just though that if twas an ice punch it would look different

p.s. yay my picture is on track to be one of the good ones XD


----------



## Ymedron

:P Though if it isn't, you'll still get a bonus sketch. (Aeles insists that he must be drawn more. ;D)

Edit: I did two versions again. The first one with black lines, the second one with gradient-purple lines.










Plus, Aeles sent a postcard from the pokemon-universe.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


>


It came out great! Well, the red stripe isn't that great, but the clothes, face, skin, and ice came out incredible! Since you put so much time into it(I asume) I won't critize it(lol).

Previous pic came out good(the elf stuff)


----------



## Ymedron

Well... I put a lot of thinking into it at least. <: D
Seriously though, this pic was the most frustating one I've ever done. It took me three weeks just to get started doing it, and all the time I was bothered by the fact that I wasn't doing it. However, school drains you in a mysterious way, and when weekends came, I would rather watch videos and draw easier stuff instead. <D At least it's done now.


----------



## FireChao

Love them. I think the one being held here looks better though:


Ymedron said:


>


I know I'm being a pain, but please could you photoshop up that pose (with colour et cetera)? I might make it my avatar...


----------



## Ymedron

Just the venonat, right? :P Okay, I'll do it. Though the shading might be a bit simpler there.


----------



## FireChao

yeh just venonat - Thanks


----------



## Ymedron

Colored lines









Black lines









These were fast to do since they were so small. :P


----------



## FireChao

thanks - I'll put it as my avatar later


----------



## Ymedron

Okay. <D However you like. :P


----------



## FireChao

oh yeah - you do want credit don't you...

Shall I put it as my custom title?


----------



## Ymedron

You can put it into your signature or custom title, choose whichever one you prefer.


----------



## FireChao

thanks a lot for these, by the way - I went with a cropped version in the end, but I'm still not completely sure which version would look best as my avatar...


----------



## Ymedron

Well, the larger version shows off the more interesting parts- The shading etc. :P


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Uh... Any chance I could get you to create me an avatar of Lars as a torterra(with somewhat bigger horns and blue eyes), in a zoom in, somewhat like the pose your current avatar is, only that it is a little closer, the head covering most of the picture and some of the chest being visible? Thanks in advance! And if you accept this, please make a blue background, and *maybe* add the text I herd u liek torterras "Cookies?".


----------



## Ymedron

Should the close-up be so extreme that you don't see it's paws?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Um... well, maybe in the pose of your avatar, with an angry look, and the left leg lifted. His body is towards the left side(somewhat like your avatar, I guess)


----------



## Ymedron

I would like to do a mirrored version, since I dislike having a 'series pose' avatar. (As in, several avatars in the same pose, with a different character. It cheapens the effort put into it.)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

D'aaaw. Well, I might make the pose in ms.paint(but it will suck)


----------



## Ymedron

Okay. I'll have the left leg lifted, then. :o


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Might I ask you to send a sketch of it first? Pwease?


----------



## Ymedron

Yeah, okay.

I won't be coloring it today in any case, since I feel like complete shit anyway.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

It's good! I like it.


----------



## Thorne

WAT IS THIS WHY HAVEN'T I NOTICED THIS THREAD UNTIL NOW FFFFFFFF

Okay, seriously, you're good, and now I'm jealous and wishes I could draw again.



Ymedron said:


>


By the way, I seriously love that one.


----------



## Ymedron

MAGOD my email didn't inform me of that!

Thank you. 8D


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


>


Well? How's this moving forward? *feeling like a nag*


----------



## Thorne

I would ask if you could draw something for me, but right now I don't know if you're busy or not, and sometimes I get the feeling I sound kinda rude when I do it.

So I shall try to gives some critique first, which is hard when whoever is drawing is a lot better then me and probably know what they are doing, but I'll try.

@ that Hedai picture: It's kinda hard to judge the gender of this gijinka, but my current guess is that it is a boy, seeing that it's Clefairy/Clefable, that's not really something bad, thought. I like how you made the hair look so natural while it's still rather damn unnatural.


----------



## FireChao

Lars The Turtwig said:


> Well? How's this moving forward? *feeling like a nag*


WELL?!? WHY IS IT NOT FINISHED?


----------



## Ymedron

Lol actually hedai is a girl. >D I just can't draw girls...

FIRE, WHAT?! DID YOU REQUEST SOMETHING?! I've been on Drawchat all week! D8!

And... Ugh. *hasn't done the torterra at all*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*is going to do you what Lugia did to Link here*


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron said:


> FIRE, WHAT?! DID YOU REQUEST SOMETHING?! I've been on Drawchat all week! D8!


no...


----------



## Thorne

Ymedron said:


> Lol actually hedai is a girl. >D I just can't draw girls...


I think the problem is the shape of the face, if you ask me, it's just a bit too round. I was guessing that she was a girl at first, but then I came to the conclusion that you might be one of those people who like having very androgynous Pokémon and guessed that it was a boy.


----------



## FireChao

I thought the left one was a girl and the right one way a boy


----------



## Ymedron

<8D I actually strive for having masculine males...


ONO!
;_; *dies*


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron said:


> ONO!
> ;_; *dies*


:freaked:

???


----------



## Ymedron

Oww my head aches. x.x

But but, I still can't start drawing that ava. ><


----------



## FireChao

you must have artists' block :P


----------



## Ymedron

Or an artist's diarrhea of the wrong kind. D8 I just draw on Drawchat all the time and get nothing DONE.


----------



## FireChao

you could draw the torterra on drawchat then printscreen it...

(I know that makes no sense)


----------



## Ymedron

The problem there is that I can't paste anything to drawchat. ;O; !


----------



## FireChao

what exactly is drawchat?


----------



## Ymedron

It's a flash-program in ratemydrawings.com site. :D
There are others at the same drawing-board, and you can chat and draw together. Also, if you want to draw with a limited group, you can create a room, with or without a password.

Mwah.


----------



## FireChao

sounds cool, but I'd imagine it's not really for me 

...because I can't draw


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Any news? *feeling like a nag and is busy trying to become an ASB reff*


----------



## FireChao

Lars The Turtwig said:


> Any news? *feeling like a nag and is busy trying to become an ASB reff*


WELL?!? WHY IS IT NOT FINISHED?


----------



## Ymedron

*hides* UM.
UM.
IM BUSY WITH SCHOOL.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

FireChao said:


> WELL?!? WHY IS IT NOT FINISHED?


Hey, this is a suggestions thread, not a "Yell-and-get-a-request" thread. Do you realise just how rude that was?

Anyways, art is as awesome as always. Ever thought about joining the Obsessive Scribblers?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

I bet if she'd do that the thread will mysteriously explode with views.


or rather, no one will visit said thread ever again...


----------



## Ymedron

o.o What is the obsessive scribblers about?

(Turtwig, what do you mean by that? :o)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

The Obsessive Scribblers (Or OSers for short) is a community based around art, and that's really all there is to it.


----------



## Ymedron

I might give it a try. <D


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron said:


> Turtwig, what do you mean by that?


He's saying that when you join the obsessive scribblers, this thread will either become very popular or be abandoned forever - for some reason...



Kai said:


> Hey, this is a suggestions thread, not a "Yell-and-get-a-request" thread. Do you realise just how rude that was?


Yes I do but I hadn't requested/ "suggested" - I was in fact mocking Lars' impatience

...so there


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*Feelnig nag like*

Progress bar?


----------



## Ymedron

|X-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
There.


----------



## FireChao

it's not looking good for Mr. Torterra


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*shots at firechao and Ymedron with the charge beam TM he has just got from blaziking online*


----------



## Ymedron

*burns* Ops, looks like I won't be finishing it today either. D8 *is made into a bonfire*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Eh, well, Lars can wait til he'll mysteriously transform.


----------



## FireChao

Laughs at this puny attempt to harm ME! Charge beam has but 50 base power!


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*sp. attack raises*

Taste my venusaur's frenzy plant!

*uses metal sound twice*
*Uses frenzy plant*
*Kills firechao*

This is becoming spammy. So: Firechao is dead, battle over.


----------



## Ymedron

BUT I AM WATER TYPE! CHARGE BEAM IS SUPER EFFECTIVE!


----------



## FireChao

OH NOES!!!

p.s. Here's a max revive

...OH WAIT YOU CAN'T USE IT BECAUSE YOU'VE FAINTED! MRUHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Ymedron

HOW CRUEL!


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron... please could you draw me a banner for my site?

Here's the current banner:





-it's not too impressive. I was thinking of having the next banner with smaller text.

So, could you draw me the fiery chao creature above on an 800px wide by 200px high image with a transparent background (so I could add something behind the image if I wanted)

You could draw the title on the image, or give me the drawing and let me put a title on it.

I wouldn't like the drawing to be cut off on either side (it could be on the top and bottom, though...)

If you do decide to help me, please could you post a sketch of the banner so that I can feed back and make sure you have understood what I was asking for - There's no point in you colouring it in if it's not what I wanted!

If I decide to use the banner draw the chao, you will be credited at the bottom of every page that uses the banner

Thanks.

*EDIT:* I realised that all you need to do is draw me the chao reasonably big (eg 400px tall?) - I can then resize it and add text/ bakgrounds etcetera, while saving your drawing - then I can easily improve the banner


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll try to get it done (along with the torterra, which I have been sadly neglecting.) sooner or later.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*loads shotgun* Talking about the torterra, I was about to ask about it...Are you still neglecting it?


----------



## Ymedron

CONSIDERING THAT I ONLY NOW COULD LOG IN TO THE FORUMS, YES.
(It's a bit boring to do pokemon art all the time, anyway... I'll get something done sooner or later.)


----------



## FireChao

that's why I'm so great in asking for a chao! Yay FireChao! Wooooo! ...yeh... woo.


----------



## Ymedron

*cough*

Im going to need references for that, since I haven't played any Sonic games since Sonic and Knuckles on the Sega. <D


----------



## FireChao

It's a sonic adventure 2 chao - please draw the image to the left (I just included the other so you could add more detail if you wanted)

btw this is the same request as my request 6 posts ago so you an ignore that messy post and just look at this one if you like


----------



## Ymedron

Ye, I know. : D

So, I'll just update the art?
Any special requests for shading?


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron said:


> So, I'll just update the art?


Pretty much, please



Ymedron said:


> Any special requests for shading?


I'd like some shading to be added on to the chao (the chao you can see there on the current logo has no shading at all), and I guess you could make the fire look better (possibly more realistic if you think it would look better that way - it's just a logo so realism isn't necessary), but I have no ideas more specific than that.


----------



## Ymedron

Okay. :3

PS: I finally finished the torterra! Here it is:


----------



## Ymedron

Alert bump!
Here are some styles for the Chao- please choose the one you prefer. :3


----------



## FireChao

I think I'll go with... 1 (I like it because it isn't as aggressive as 3 and 4 and doesn't look as young as 4)

I love the way you've made the elbow spikes smaller asnd generally given him a skinnier build

You are going to add fire behind him, right?


----------



## Ymedron

Okay. The eyes shall be like that? (I don't like them myself, but... <l3)


----------



## FireChao

I guess it'd be nice if they were a tiny bit more awake... but preferably without making them aggressive.


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, shall i have them fully open or a bit more open?


----------



## FireChao

a bit more open, please - you could post another sketch if you're unsure of exactly what I want


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

I luff the torterra, even if he looks a little depressed and is overshaded.


May I ask for another something?


----------



## Ymedron

(Overshaded in what lighting conditions?)

Okay, though I might not be able to complete it... D:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

A) Overshaded is when too large parts of the body are shaded, but mainly when a certain part is much darker than it should be.

B) Could i have Lars(turtwig), in a pose somewhat like the Pt sprite's, with a muscle band wrapped around each of his legs?

If so, *asks for a few choice sketches for safety*

*Activates the mighty Choice sketch item*


----------



## Ymedron

Hmm... D: I think I might have been drawing too much Lars lately... xwx'' Maybe some time later, tho.

Firechao, I did a lineart, are these eyes ok?


----------



## FireChao

They look good to me - as I'm feeling rather perfectionist about it, I'll mention that I'd like it if its expression looked a little less stressed, but it's very good like that!

p.s. thanks for putting up with my incessant grumbling XD


----------



## Ymedron

Hmm... o,o Would he look better if his upper lid were rounded and/or his lids weren't drawn there?


----------



## FireChao

maybe - I think the problem is that the lines above his eyes make it look like he has a "furrowed brow" (couldn't think of a better way to put it)


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll do it soon. :3 Im having a break now tho.


----------



## FireChao

EDIT:

-Please could the "CYmo" credit be made smaller so that it fits on to the foot? You will be credited in the footer of all pages either way... maybe you could even just give me a "CYmo" water mark that I could put in the corner of the banner or next to the drawing - its up to you.

-Also, as I'm happy with the whole drawing except the eyes, Pease could you draw it without eyes and then try lots of different eyes on it to give me a range to choose from - or at least save a copy with no eyes so you can easily change his expression if I ask.

Thanks so much for drawing this for me.


----------



## Ymedron

Oh, sorry, I didn't see the edit. D:

(The C was just put in there quickly because Im paranoid and I don't want peeps stealing the lineart... ;W; That might happen. I'll put it somewhere else once Im finished.)


I don't really have an idea of what kind of eyes do you want... It's a lot easier for me if you give me guidelines. (The original artwork nor the screen aren't really helpful, since the eyes are just half-circles.)


Im being so slow again, so as an apology, here is an evolving-adoptable bulbasaur:






http://www.squiby.net/create/21824


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Uh, CYmo, I've got a question- I've been drwaing a lot lately, and yesterday I had a chance to upload one(okay four) of my pictures on the computer. So my question is: could you by chance 'shade' one of these, errm, creatures?


----------



## Ymedron

Ah, I've got so much drawing to do already. D: Firechao and one deviantart-friend... Plus more adoptables. xwx'


----------



## FireChao

thinking about it again, those eyes are pretty much what I want: could you colour in that lineart please?


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll start doing it right away. <:D
(A lot of the time that goes into making these is actually telling myself to do it- I will never do paid requests, it's just too much work. :P)


----------



## FireChao

cool - I'll keep checking back for... however long it takes you to do this kind of thing.

p.s. Squiby is awesome! shame I can't draw...


----------



## Ymedron

Well, I hope I can get it done today. :P The fire is giving me trouble at the time.

Yeah, squiby is the king! It makes me want to draw pokemon all day for adoptables. :P I'll be doing charmander and squirtle soon~

Edit: Okay, I did a quick cell-shading, and two versions of that! The first one is backlit, which would be realistic for the situation but is a little boring. The second one is a regular one with lighting from the left.
Background is transparent so you can give it a background yourself (Though I can make the black BG if you can't do it yourself.)









I can redo the shading if you wish, and also do a soft version of it.


----------



## Ymedron

Alertypost!
I created a charmander too:


----------



## FireChao

The eyes have turned out great!

to be honest, I quite like the cel shading...

I can see what you mean about the left one being a little dull - The right one looks better, but I don't like the little mouth he has (the ^ shape).

So, Please could you remove the mouth and maybe make the shading on the forehead a little straighter down? (not stick out quite so much on the forehead and maybe not point in as much between the eyes)

Summed up: change right please: flatter face; no mouth (or whatever the ^ thing is supposed to be XD).

Thanks!

p.s. I can do the background - it's not going to be just on a completely black background anyway as it'll be in a more complex banner than the last...

EDIT: I like your charmander! (it was posted while I was writing this)


----------



## Ymedron

Said and done:


----------



## FireChao

Thanks alot - it's perfect!

I'll probably ask for some simpler drawings to put on specific pages when I've finished coding the new site...

But for now, feel free to get back to full-on squibbin!


----------



## Ymedron

Mufufufu~ No prob.

Squirtle is up next. :3 Let's see if I can do some good poses for his evos. :D


----------



## FireChao

Blastoise should look awesome as it always does...

Also, Something I forgot, how do you want me to give credit? I was thinking of doing it like this...

p.s. the banner will look much better than that when finished: trust me, it'll be great.


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, that is good. :D


----------



## Ymedron

HEY updates!
I made a squirtle adoptable:


----------



## FireChao

I think I like the squirtle more than the other two.

Do you like the banner so far?

Also, is Ymedron your preffered alias (rather than umbbe etc)


----------



## Ymedron

Actually Ymo is my preferred alias, but since it's used by a lot of other people too, you can use Ymedron.

I don't know if you'll like wartortle and blastoise, I have mixed feelings about those. <8D

The banner looks good. :3 (tho the bottom puzzles me, but that's okay. :P)


----------



## FireChao

OK I'll do that

I haven't seen wartortle/ blastoise yet... but I do like squirtle

what is it that puzzles you?


----------



## Ymedron

Well, it just abruptly ends. I was expecting some sort of a border for the flame, but again, it's not a problem. :P


----------



## FireChao

Hmmm... I'd rather have it end than have to resize it alot... The abrupt ending will probably look better when the page is full?


----------



## Ymedron

Aye, I guess so. :3


----------



## FireChao

I was wondering, why does the title say "heavy images" - is it because you colour them quite intensely or something?


----------



## Ymedron

It's just in case so people with slow connections won't wander in here and kill their PC:s. ;W;'


----------



## FireChao

well no-one else seems to want to say anything so please can you draw me the aforementioned FireChao? I'd like some drawings to put on specific pages...

please could these drawings be more cartoony/ fun:

-FireChao watching Pokemon on TV (doesn't have to be obvious that it's pokemon)
-FireChao drawing/ painting (for Art pages)
-FireChao in a fight with a Pokemon
-FireChao reading newspaper (like on this page), or reading out news from news desk (this one would replace welcome .swf on index, so it's important that I like this one, whereas I'm not so fussy with the others)

Please choose the options that you think you could do best. As always, you don't have to draw any of them if you don't want to (after all, this isn't really supposed to be a request thread)

Thanks!


----------



## Ymedron

I could do all of them as just drawings (white lines on black bg, black lines on white bg, however you wish), some of them as flat colors, and maybe one or two as fully shaded. o,o 

The chao could be more awake in those ones, yes? I can't really draw him sleepy-looking and at the same time cartoony. <l333


----------



## FireChao

I was initially thinking flat colours, but I'd be happy to have them in whichever you like - not black on white though, white on black would be better as my site has a black background at the moment.

Yes, the chao should be more awake please - I realise that it wouldn't look very good if it was sleepy and cartoony...

Thanks for this!


----------



## Ymedron

Pfft I've been so unproductive the last few weeks...
Some poses- By the way, the fight- did you want Firechao to fight against a pokemon himself, or be in a pokemon battle with a pokemon?






Some gijinka I drew:





Auros is my magneton, and also the strongest electric pokemon I have. >:3





Daruni is my dragonair...
It's quite bizarre how dragonair suddenly booms into a dragon. Humm.


----------



## FireChao

I was initially thinking tht he could fight the pokemon himself, but I'm sure it'd look good either way. If you had him sending a pokemon into battle I think it would be awesome if you gave him a cap and shorts et cetera to make him look like ash.

And about the poses, I like:
-News 2
-TV 1
-I'm not as sure about the draw poses - probably the one on the left, but feel free to overrule my decision there.

Is a "gijinka" a human version of a pokemon? If so, I think they're both well drawn, but the first doesn't look enough like magneton to me - it does have a mechanised feel to it, but I would have rather had it with magnets for ears or something...

The dragonair, however, is simply awesome - very similar to the original pokemon while looking human and natural.


----------



## Ymedron

Fighting with a pokemon would be hard to pull off. The choice of pokemon would also mean that you or I don't like the pokemon he is fighting against. xwx

Yes, gijinka is a humanized version of an animal character.

I first considered that Auros should have screws on his head, but then I went for appeal (screws as ear-trinkets) - I usually think of appeal before absolute likeness. xwx A 'female' magneton could perhaps have magnets on her pigtails or something.

In the news 2, what should the images be? I doubt you want as random pictures in them as I have done. : D


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Hey Ymo!


So, uh, I'd like to request something for my friend. What he wanted is a charmander in a fighting pose, sitting like a lizard, his tail lifted, looking up, and wild flames sprouting out of the tail. 

Uh, could you make several option, please(if you can make this request)?

P.S. This request is my friend's one, not mine. Not that I didn't mention it...


----------



## Ymedron

Well, I drew some:





Trying to start drawing the images for Firechao now. xwx'

Edit:
And here are the flat color pictures:


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

I think(just like my friend) that *A* would be best.


----------



## Ymedron

Just like that? No different head or anything? o.o'

(PS: Who is your friend?)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Yepp, just like that.

P.S. My friend calls himself 'charmanpid' since he's a charmander fanatic. 

However, unfortunately, he has some...problems and is unable to use his computer.

And mine is dying...


----------



## Ymedron

Does he have any accounts anywhere? :o


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Not really =/


----------



## Ymedron

...You really sound like you are just disguising a request for yourself instead. But whatever.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

...Well, that's what I thought people would think it will be like =/

But it's not, since if I were to request something, it would be some help with photoshop :p


----------



## Ymedron

Done yay.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Wow, now That's awsome!



...I wish you would have shaded Lars as great as you have shaded that charmander...

Anyway, how do you shade these?
Just wondering, since the only shading technique I've ever understood(and only tried once in my life) is using something called a 'clipping mask'....


----------



## Ymedron

Well, of course the time I do them affects it- if I've been practicing cell-shading a lot, it's better. o,o

I just put on a multiply-layer over it and shade with purple, plus softening the edges with a low-opacity low-flow brush. -w-


----------



## FireChao

Imma back!

Those are exactly the kind of thing I was looking for, thanks.

Could you do one of a firechao dressed as ash, to allow you to avoid having to have to choose a pokemon?

Thanks.


----------



## Zulo

Hey Ymedron, could you do me a request?  A heavy drawing of a Gallade using Psycho Cut.  Also, if you could PM me when it's done, thanks -^^-


----------



## Ymedron

Hmm... What do you mean with a heavy drawing? :o

Firechao, i'll get to that some day. xwx


----------



## Zulo

That's what you called them in the first post, heavy, big images.


----------



## Ymedron

...By heavy I mean that they might take a long time to load. o.O How did you understand it?


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron said:


> Firechao, i'll get to that some day. xwx


ok great - I'll go put those images on the site


----------



## Zulo

Ymedron said:


> ...By heavy I mean that they might take a long time to load. o.O How did you understand it?


Oh :P I thought you meant the weight (thickness) of the lines.


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron, I had to do this to your images as the black outlines looked wrong on black:





you don't mind, do you? Do you know of a better soloution?


----------



## Ymedron

What the- The forum didn't alert me!!

Ahem.

I think that looks allright, plus they highlight the edges pretty nicely. :3


Here are some pokemon-sketches I made today:





Ninetales-compilation. The middle one was a design for a winter-coat, but now it just looks cat-fat. (hanging belly in between back-legs ye know?)
My friends thought that the chibi one was cute, but I sort of find it dissatisfying... I guess it lacks anything extremely interesting. -w-






Mew and Gengar- my friend requested this. :D I like them both, though Gengar's eyes seem really creepy for some reason. (they were even worse before when they had smaller pupils.)


----------



## charmanpid

Acctualy, the eyes are kind of cute!

And I like the charmander avatar, it's great~

I'll use it and take over the world give credits

Edit: Could you minimize it, though?


----------



## Ymedron

The picture didn't look too good when it was minimized, so I just cropped to the head. D:
Unfortunate accidents.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

Ah your art is so lovely! x3 I love your gijinkas especially-- you've got a real knack for drawing humans.


----------



## Ymedron

Oh, thankies~! >w<


----------



## FireChao

LOVE the gengar and mew - not sure which one I prefer...

You should colour them and stuff sometime - I don't want it for anything, just because it'd look great.


----------



## Ymedron

Hmm, ye, I should... *lazinesshammer strikes* Ack.

I drew two gijinka today, two body-guards for a near-sighted mewtwo.





Their names change all the time, since I just can't remember them... xwx


----------



## FireChao

they look very young, but that isn't a problem - great poses!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

:3 those two are adorable!

Anyways, I'm sure that I've said before, but all of your art is fantastic. Ever considered joining the Obsessive Scribblers?


----------



## Ymedron

Firechao: Thank you! I attempted to draw them in a chibi-style, but unfortunately my skills extend only to making them into noseless children. : D (They are younger than my other characters though, about 13-14?)

Kai: Thankies to ye too. -w-
I could join, I just need to check if it's something that I can do. (I have a horrible memory, so doing a drawing every day AND submitting might prove an unsurmountable challenge- you never know.)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Nonono, that's Artmo, just a contest that was made by the Obsessive Scribblers. The OSers is a group for all sorts of Art-related discussion.


----------



## Ymedron

Ah I see. :3 I could give it a try. *collects courage*


----------



## FireChao

your drawing is now more complete on the site, by the way.

Hope you like how 'tis now.


----------



## Ymedron

Oh, it looks nice. : D

Some new art now that I remember to post here:









I attempted to make a good-looking venusaur-gijinka. :3 I quite like him, too... Hueg pictures though. D:

What else to say... Ack. I guess nothing.


----------



## FireChao

I love his posing and expression when using vine whip (even though his right wrist looks a bit awkward), and I love the drawing of a reqular venusaur at the top. You really are a fantastic artist.


----------



## Ymedron

Ah, that wrist... I had real trouble with it. (the erasing-marks show that) On retrospect his right hand should be in a different pose entirely, but ah well~

Thankies. <l3

Yayinfo:
I have a love-hate relationship with venusaur. In pokemonathon many people seem to hate venusaur with a passion, and I can relate to that. However, when others say that they love venusaur (along with a picture they lovingly made) I can't help but like it too.
That's why I always try to stretch myself by drawing venusaur in a way that pleases me the most.

PS: I wonder what the attach-point of the leaves looks like from below?


----------



## Ymedron

Some new images:





I was thinking of picnicers... Why wouldn't even one of them have a torterra? It's the perfect pokemon for a picnicer! Portable ground for a picnic table, a shady tree... Everything nice.





I tried to imagine how a level 100 charizard would look in comparison to a charizard that just evolved. This didn't come out as well... I was thinking of a more demonic, bestial pokemon, rather than just a beefed up charizard. Ah well...

Old:





A fakemon I made fall 2009. Im actually quite happy with the level of obsession I had with this one, if that makes any sense. -w-


----------



## FireChao

oh you _must_ colour that torterra image - it's fantastic!


----------



## Ymedron

Thank you. : o

I could color the sketch, instead of doing a new lineart on pc. It might look nice after all these well-groomed pics, hum?

Edit:
I actually wanted to try it right out, so here it is:


----------



## FireChao

yeah you were right to go for looser lines rather than a bold lineart - it looks fantastic!

kind of feel like asking for permission to use this somewhere: trouble is I don't know where :P


----------



## Ymedron

Thanks again. :P I originally used to do art on the pc like this- the problem with that is mostly the dirtyness of the paper and the trouble with cleaning it.

*school-boredness*


----------



## FireChao

OK I had an Idea for where do put it: do you mind it being in the bottom right of this page?

Do you want me to work out a way to have art by Ymedron on the bottom of the forum pages as well?

tbh it wouldn't surprise me that much if I took it off relatively soon, as it doesn't really fit with the general colour scheme, but I'm just checking that you're OK atm :P


----------



## Ymedron

Yeah, you can use it. (the copyright-mark is covered by the bottom bar tho... Hmm.)
Edit:
Okay, I guess it depends on the site. I don't think you need to write copyrights of that pic, since the copyright shows up allright on the pic itself.
(and I feel ashamed of the quality on the firechao- I don't know if I could do better, but I sort of want to try. D:)


----------



## FireChao

well I'd be happy to update everything if you could make it even better :D


----------



## Ymedron

Well, I might be able to make it better if I used the sketchy style (though the character is really hard to get right in a style that makes me happy, because of the blobby style of the original... One would have to include a ton of imagined detail.) I made some sketches with added detail and a little added character. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 *shrug*


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Hey, Ymo!

After being away for ages, Lars is back!

Ahem. 

Anyway, you art is much better than what it used to be, and I must say that when I compare the first page to this page, it seems like your drawings used to suck as much as mine do today. T.T

SO, I'd like to ask you for something:
Is there any chance you could draw Kenny(totodile), with a muscle band around each one of his shoulders and knees, going 'berserk'(eyes become fully red), with a light blue glow around him, in a battle stance?

Hope it's not too complicated for you. And as always, the pesky lars would also like to ask wether you could present him a few options like you normally do because your so awsome.

ugh I wish I could finally upload my beloved paintings and show everyone Twiggy can draw stuff to


----------



## Ymedron

I would rather leave the muscle band off since... Well, to be honest, I can't really think of any way it wouldn't look like he is an action doll. : < My apologies. I can draw him going berserk with a muscle band on his tail, though. (or feraligator with muscle bands on it's arms, since their legs are too stubby)


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

I think I'll choose the one with the muscle band on the tail, please.

P.S. Previous post refered to previous page.


----------



## Ymedron

Just a sketch... I don't really want to color or ink it... My apologies.


----------



## FireChao

sorry for taking a while to decide, Ymedron: I'm currently leaning towards number 7 but I'm not sure... I'll tell you as soon as I've decided


----------



## Ymedron

...Im surprised that you would prefer Chao as evil/bestial, that was more of an afterthought on my part. : D


----------



## FireChao

well I think the main thing that I like is it has more character - it's full of emotion unlike the likes of 2 which, while being close to the old design and well drawn, seems a bit condescending... :S

I don't think I want sleepy either, by the way


----------



## Ymedron

Of course, it might be a good idea to think what kind of an image do you want for the character. Do you want him to be sort of villainous type dude who 'lets' you view his site, or do you want him to be just sort of a pet-type mascot?


----------



## FireChao

yeah I'll muse over it a bit...


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Ymedron said:


> Just a sketch... I don't really want to color or ink it... My apologies.




Hmm... I like the middle one. It's great!

But could you replace the muscle band around the tail with a choice scarf around the neck?

P.S. the eyes should be completely red, that is glowing red.


----------



## Ymedron

Well, unfortunately all you are going to get is the sketch. : < Don't feel like finishing it.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Fine, fine... >.<


----------



## FireChao

ok Ymedron, now I'm thinking more along the lines of #6 (a kind of cute pet/mascot image)

I'm going for cute, but not as pathetic as number 6, please :P kind of like the second eevee in this image...

please could I have some more sketches? I'd like it to keep the floating chao ball as well, in case you didn't include that as you were going to leave it out - it works if we're going for cute and chao-like.

Thanks


----------



## Ymedron

I made some ideas for design- the head-spikes are the biggest problem. I like the front-ruffle, but might it make the design too similar to all the other 'cute' mascots? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 If you need any help with my atrocious handwriting, just ask. :3


----------



## Ymedron

Update! Randomdoodle:  





  Very english Empoleon and his pet Eevee.
 Edit: Oh, also: 





Just felt like it. -w- (and yes, I see that I made a horrorful mistake with it's leg- I just don't know how to repair it. D:) 
Plus: 





A lil' caterpie squire.


----------



## Darksong

Recent sketches:

English Empoleon: This one amused me because of the weird Eevee. Weird in a good way, of course -- I usually use the word "odd" for that. The expression just sent me laughing. XD I love the contrast on how the Empoleon's position looks realistic and smooth, but the Eevee's looks silly and stiff.

Empoleon Person: I don't see the mistake on either of his legs, but I'm not good at anatomy so don't trust me. ^^ The speech bubble added a bit of a non-serious air to it, but at the same time, it seems to fit. And the huge chair that he's sitting on, and the position that he's in, go well together.

Caterpie Squire: The expression really adds to the picture, and gives him character. The thumb on the hand carrying the bucket looks a bit off, but I wouldn't know how to fix it -- I'm not the best person at art critique. ^^ But the position and the way it looks like he's in the middle of a step just seems to add... life to it.


----------



## Ymedron

Thanks! :3 The Empoleon was drawn for my friend, and she requested that it should have an eevee with it. As we all know, noble people have ridiculous pets, and eevees are the fluffiest sparklefarts you can find in the world of pokemon~  As for the dude, I better not point out the mistake since you can't see it. : D Additional note: The idea of having the head-shape as a trident comes from an artist in Deviantart- i forget his/her name, but s/he draws a lot of very convincing fakemon~ There also comes the idea of Empoleon being very kingly type of guy.  The thumb on the caterpie is a foul spot for me, because I don't know either how to fix it- except by placing it on top of the other fingers..? I actually wanted to draw it just so I could include the tiny little shouldercape in it's design. :3  *POMexplanationtoomuch?*


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron said:


> I made some ideas for design- the head-spikes are the biggest problem. I like the front-ruffle, but might it make the design too similar to all the other 'cute' mascots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any help with my atrocious handwriting, just ask. :3


2 is perfect! :D

not sure whether or not it would be slightly odd to have him staring down, confused, on every page, but the smooth head spikes and forehead tuft work perfectly, thanks! I'd probably like a more contented emotion? :S

EDIT: I was thinking, you could have him in that pose and expression with a gengar sneaking up behind him (similar to the one drawn with mew a few pages back)? Gengar has kind of become the secondary mascot, but I might want to avoid making the logo even more complicated...

...besides the fact that that would double your work xD


----------



## Ymedron

Okay, I'll think of a pose for him soon. :D


----------



## Ymedron

...Eh I have nothing.
Except doodles. D:









































Nothing much to say, unfortunately. : <


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

The magikarp and gyarados look awsome- they make pokemon look like something more realistic and interesting.

P.S. Is there any chance I could convice you to ink and color Kenny?

Just asking.

And I wish i could draw like you....


----------



## Kai Lucifer

:o Cradily...

Please could you colour that for me?

Also whoa that's a lot of doodles.


----------



## Ymedron

Lars: Im afraid not... I can't even say the reasons or I would be accused of flaming. D: *horrible person*  Kai: Just flat colors? i think those might suit it. *shrug*


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Well, I'd like to see it done the way you do most of your art, but it's up to you. After all, It's your drawing.


----------



## Ymedron

Like the torterra or the inked stuff?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You mean the Torterra a few pages back? If so, yes please.


----------



## Ymedron

Okay then. -w-


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

About your response: What could be offending about your reasoning?

You cheap Aligator hater go burn in the aligator hell


----------



## Ymedron

Well let me state the reasons: 
1. You seem to be sucking up to others to get things going your way. 
2. Aggressiveness.  
3. Tooting your own horn. (aka adding a message along the lines of 'I can draw too, but because of reason x I can't show you'.)  
4. Pushyness.

Edit:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

:D Thank you very much. I've been a bit obsessed with Cradily lately. I've one on my Sapphire team that was really hard to train originally but now she's just too cool. Maybe that's why.


----------



## Ymedron

Yup, cradily is well worth obsessing over. It has a lot of nice rounded forms to draw and color-details. : D The only thing I would prefer in another color are the petals...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ymedron said:


> Yup, cradily is well worth obsessing over. It has a lot of nice rounded forms to draw and color-details. : D The only thing I would prefer in another color are the petals...


You've made me want to draw Cradily now. A lot.

I can see what you mean, but I'm not bothered. *glomps my Cradily*


----------



## Ymedron

Draw it! Draw it to all your might!  *colors the petals redder with a crayon*


----------



## Darksong

I love the drawings of all the Flying-type Pokemon. ^^ They're only sketches, but especially how I do it, it would take a long time to color them all. Plus the sketchy style kind of adds... animation to the Pokemon.

My favorites are the Delibird flying with one wing, and the Crobat, both in the second one. I also like how you did the Blaziken's proportions; I draw it a whole lot but can never get the relative size of its head, legs and body to look right. The way you colored the Cradily was nice, too, how you can see the original sketch _and_ going over. I should try that sometime. ~


----------



## Ymedron

Thankies. : D  Blaziken I used a reference for, since I can't for the life of me remember the designs of more detailed pokemon. (Maybe that helped me keep the proportions right, plus blazi is bottomheavy and those I do best. ;D)  Cradily was colored very simply in fact; base colors on one layer, a few multiply layers with different levels of opacity, and color in the shadows with varying shades of purple. -w- (also the lines are on a multiply layer)  
  I got a groudon egg in GPX plus, yosh! 

Why do you have to use the 'br' code here... IT NO FUN. D:
<br>
Edit: Also, in honor of me getting Groudon egg, have a pair of gijinka for them: <br>





<br> His name is Kamara, and he is a biatch and a pansy. His favorite person to bitch to is Veteinen, who then proceeds to splash water on Kama to keep his mouth shut.





As opposed to mr Pansy, Veteinen is mean and butch. (though his dress says otherwise). He is obsessed with sweet things, but is too lazy or poor to get them. Instead, he just beats up Kama and takes his sweets. What a dick.


----------



## FireChao

More Excellent gijinka. The personality choices were a little odd, considering the usual image of the pokemon, but that made them more interesting :P

anyway, if you're ready to draw me another sketch:







please could you sketch me number 2 on this image - but standing straighter, and probably with a different expression? (maybe like number 3's?) I'm uncertain on the mood, but definitely going for 2! It would be great if you could do a selection of sketched poses/expressions for number 2 (if you feel like it of course), to ensure that I can decide after this sketch (sorry that I'm useless XD )

Thanks


----------



## Ymedron

(Surprising personalities are funner than appropriate..!) 
Maybe this would work?


----------



## FireChao

I think you're right about the surprised expression being nice - I prefer the expression of number 2 in the drawing before

I'd like to have him standing straight, but apart from that number 2 in this drawing:







should do fine. Please can you try and straighten him out in another sketch?

p.s. I know I'm overworking you on the sketches front, but I think that I'm getting close to what I'm looking for now! :P


----------



## Ymedron

It's okay- 
That expression is just hard to recreate in a sensible way in a straight posture (since the right hand which is pretty pivotal to the expression looks stupid when standing straight.)






Im afraid the revamping of all those other pics might take time, as Im not feeling very hot at the time.


----------



## FireChao

haha love the Hamlet pose but I'm really struggling to decide... I'll get back to you, sorry!


----------



## Ymedron

Well, here are some groudon practice I drew in school. I think I might have a grasp on his anatomy. The headarmor might go through some changes...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

...I am wowed at how you can make Pokémon look so realistic and then you make Groudon so utterly adorable. X3


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said you're a really good artist, so I'm looking at your pictures and agreeing.

And the front post says you take suggestions, so...

I wanna see how you draw Nidoking, please?


----------



## Ymedron

Okay. :3 Nidoking is one of my favourites (though hard to draw, too!)
Im at school at the time, but I will draw/scan it when I get home.


----------



## Green

I'd like to see how you do a Zangoose. This art is very nice! I especially like that Groudon's head. x33 Also, if you color the Zangoose, do you think it could have this one's colors? xU


----------



## Ymedron

Agh... These will take longer, since I've felt completetly drained... (Plus they are hard to draw.)

Apologies.


----------



## ZuZu

.................
YOU ROCK.
I love your artwork! ~
About some of the Groudons, I keep thinking of Aggron...


----------



## FireChao

feel free to draw the nidoking first, but I have decided on the firechao

please could you colour (probably flat cel-shading for now, but a smooth colour would be nice eventually) number 2 from the second sketch (see it below)







I do, however, like the idea of having a pokeball in his hand - please could his right hand (on our left) be holding a quick ball:







(feel free to leave it out if it looks awkward)

oh, and remember to draw the chao orb above the chao's head!

thanks


----------



## Ymedron

Will I use the sketch-coloring style or lineart-coloring style?

PS:
thanks Zuzu- Actually Aggron, Groudon, Nidoking and Tyranitar are all in the same group for me. (Aka Godzillastyle : D) That might be the reason I draw Groudon pretty Aggrony.


----------



## FireChao

if you mean torterra-like or bolder like most of your other drawings, go for a lineart please! I think twould be better for a logo-ish creation...

Also, it would make things easier for me if you could draw it onto a transparent background too (the last one always had a few spots of white around the edge after I removed the background, which I had to remove by colouring the pixels), but I can sort that out afterward if needs be (it wasn't actually that hard :P)


----------



## Ymedron

Okay. I'll get to it- eventually... Been having a pokemon-artblock.

Non-pokemon stuff not so art-blocked.
After I watched a program about monkeys, I got inspired and decided to Anti-elfify my elves. I also renamed them kabuki. Hmm.


----------



## Ymedron

Plus update:
Finally mustered the will to draw nidoking and zangoose. Official nidoking has a ton of little detail that make it more unattractive than the image in my memory.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Whee! That Nidoking looks cool.... although I never imagined it jumping that high. But it gives the picture an overall sense of.... a circle. :D


----------



## Ymedron

Nidoking manages to do things you never expected it to..!


----------



## Green

:o So awesome~ Do you plan to color them?


----------



## Ymedron

I don't think so... I am procrastinating the firechao image, I shouldn't pile more stuff to procrastinate. D:!


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron said:


> I don't think so... I am procrastinating the firechao image, I shouldn't pile more stuff to procrastinate. D:!


haha yeah...

feel free to wait until you feel like drawing it - as long as I get it eventually I shan't mind too much


----------



## Green

Oh well. I suppose it's still cool. I think I may avatar it and make a pixel-over of it, if ya dunnut mind. :D


----------



## Ymedron

I don't mind. :o

Here is a small attempt to regain art-will.





Tentaclerapemonster vs pedobear I mean, Politically-Correct-Battle between two perfectly normal and innocent pokemon.

And...





Sleeping by the river. A battle between Wynaut and Krabby would be pretty no-contest, since Wynaut would just reflect Krabby and win.

Also you might notice my attempts at backgrounds instead of having them in a void.

Edit:
Also, made three fakemon to reflect the shameful lack of non-rocktypes in ancient pokemon. What about bacteria?





They might not be as... Imaginative as real pokemon...


----------



## FireChao

nice drawings - I particularly like the second







just really love how content the krabby looks


----------



## Ymedron

Still no progress. <<'

I have five million essays to write and can't get any of them done.

Have some cherubi instead.





If you think into it, Cherubi is sort of creepy... Siamese twins with the dominant twin slowly eating the other one... D:!!


----------



## FireChao

Ymedron said:


> Still no progress. <<'
> I have five million essays to write and can't get any of them done.


it's fine - I'd rather wait until you feel up to it and get a better drawing then rush you into it now

EDIT: If you'd rather, you could always colour this for me instead:





I'd like a smooth colour of that drawing (for the oekaki) as much as a new logo - I really do love that image, and tbh you did say ages back that you'd get back to it eventually. I'll understand if you don't feel like colouring it, but I'd love it if you could... :)


----------



## Ymedron

I could color it with flat colors/a bit of a shading too, and fix it so that it has a transparent background.

Also, I could get to it right away (coloring is a bit less annoying/tiring than inking)


----------



## FireChao

yes please go for that - just try to make it look as nice as possible, as it would go front and center of an art-orientated site :P no pressure lol


----------



## Ymedron

How about this:


----------



## FireChao

that'll do nicely, thanks! :D I love it, I really do


----------



## Ymedron

New artsy fartsy:
The image is so large that I'll post a link instead.
http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/107/2/8/Gijinkablast_by_umbbe.jpg
If deviantart changes the address, here is the link to the deviation:
http://umbbe.deviantart.com/art/Gijinkablast-161081190

As is said in the comments, dragonair, mudkip and Eusine were drawn by my friend. :3

The colors indicate time: Scizor was first, then blue, then purple on the right, then black and purple on the left, and finally green.

And I must say: probopass is awesome above awesome.

Edit: Also, finished coloring a pic I drew yesterday:


----------



## FireChao

probopass is my favourite in both images :D fantastic


----------



## Ymedron

Probopass has a mysterious charm indeed~ M'thanks.  And now, new art: 





 I can has animashuns too! The white part of the tail was the black lineart around the tail before. Apparently transparency doesn't like the idea of lineless fire.


----------



## Ymedron

Been sick lately, had a bad ear infection that made my left ear practically deaf... Cough, fever, snifflyness, art block...
Im going to school tomorrow. Let's hope this is over now.

Have a ditto in the meanwhile:





The idea came from a pic of ditto with the spy's disguise. (aka paper-oval strapped to face with a doodle of a person/class/pokemon on it)
Made me think that ditto would be the perfect spy, and therefore Yeah Toast was born.
(Name comes from my GPX-ditto, which is a pair with my friend's 'French Toast'. I suggested the name because I was watching the 'team fortress - yeah toast' video on youtube and it was very influential. So this design made a nice little circle in a way.)

Edit: Also, some random dark types inspired by Yeah Toast spying around -> mafia -> dark types.





Not all umbreon are thin and bish. (but you could argue that it's still 'bishie' in a sense, since my skills at drawing humans are limited to what I find somewhat attractive. I can't draw greasy filthy mob-bosses, at least not yet.


----------



## Ymedron

Some marker tests:





My friend had said that they might go bad with time, so I decided to finally get off my butt and test my copics.
It's a good thing they don't, since they cost a pretty penny.

I think this is pretty good too - esp voltorb. (I drew it first, because I just love Voltorb's red color~)


----------



## Spoon

Just passing through here, but your art looks really nice so I feel like I need to. I love the variety of Pokémon you draw and the interesting poses you give them while keeping your own style in the mix. That montage of Pokédoodles just so well drawn that I can't help but be a bit jealous. I particularly like the Xatu and her pose, though her eye markings seem a bit off. The Cherrim has very nicely drawn lineart that feels bubbly. The Magcargo made me giggle a bit. Charmeleon is super-actiony, which is great.

 Those marker doodles look nice as well. The coloring has a bold feel to it that you don't really see elsewhere.


----------



## Ymedron

I don't know what else to say save thanks. ;W,
(I guess I was trying for a bit more realistic eye-markings for the xatu. No go.)

I have been playing Heart gold for a while now, and it was time for a portrait of my team.





Who DOESN't have an ampharos? It's just so... Accessible.


----------



## FireChao

again with your gjinka, it's the natural emotion that impresses me - I completely forget that tyranitar man is a bit ridiculous when he's so predictably awkward from his size :)


----------



## blazheirio889

Markers! :D

Yes, Copic markers are amazing. I don't know if it's a style or what, but the marker doodles seem like they're cell-shaded. Normally that wouldn't be such an issue, but Copics are amazing for blending. I'd suggest laying down the colours like you are now, but quickly so the ink can't dry completely before you're done, and then taking the base colour and stroking over the shadows several times to blend it. Gives it a very smooth, dynamic feel. It takes practice, though, of course.

But if you like it how it is - cellshaded and all (and I admit, it gives a very bold feel to it) - then feel free to ignore these past paragraphs. :P

But on a whole, your drawings are excellent. The lines are very straight and sure, and your anatomy is pretty good, too. In particular, I love that Tyranitar gijinka's expression.


----------



## Ymedron

Thankies firechao - He is a bit awkward because he couldn't fit on the paper straight up... :P

Blazheirio899:
I never understood how you can blend with them- Im somewhat slow with the markers, so by the time I fumble another color from there, the first layer is already dry. D: Then I try to repair my horrorful mistakes by stroking with the colorless one, but it never helps... Much...

Thanks for the tip, tho! I'll try out the blending, too.


----------



## blazheirio889

That's probably the reason. It gets harder to blend after you let it try - it's still very possible. Oh, yes, and what paper do you use your markers on? I use paper that's specially designed for Copics, which probably aids in the blending process, but if it's printer paper or something like that, it's understandably harder to blend.

I only recommend using the colourless blender when you're trying to blend a colour into the white of the paper. Think of the colourless blender as... a diluter, if you will. It makes the colours lighter and bleeds them together, but then you've got this streak of lighter colour where the two colours meet, which looks pretty bad. :P So, using the same colours is always your best bet - in my experience, that is.


----------



## Ymedron

Im using a brand which reads 'Schoellershammer'. It's specifically designed for markers, because normal printer-paper apparently drains the markers dry. (Also, I remember testing the markers on normal paper- they didn't stick and tended to bleed. Though, they stayed wet for a longer time.)

Ah, now I understand what the blender is for~ You can mostly see the failures of me using blender from the Voltorb's red mixing into the white.

Edit:
Also, have a missingno-gijinka. Because Missingno is the Grail from hell.





I don't even know.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Ymedron said:


>


This is really awesome. I don't even know what else to say about it other than it's amazing <3

I've been paging through this thread and I really like your art, especially the poses and the designs. Keep up the great work! =)

Out of curiousity, what is the fifth Pokémon to the left in your team sketch? That one I can't name.


----------



## Ymedron

Thank you. ;w;

Gerald is a quagsire, and Rasputin is a typhlosion. (Ha! Take that, confusion!)


----------



## Fredie

Hey, I was just wondering. Are you still taking requests?


----------



## Ymedron

Yes- if they are not too extreme. :o


----------



## Fredie

Okay, well I was wondering if it wouldn't be too much hassle... Could you draw a bi-plane with a banner attached to the back? Similar to this one, but a bit bigger. About 100px by 600px?


----------



## Ymedron

Hmm...
I've never drawn planes before...
I could try, but don't expect too much. D:!


----------



## Fredie

Alright, thanks :-)
Oh yeah, I meant 100 tall and 600 wide... just to clarify... :-)


----------



## FireChao

...an intruiging request... a banner for your inexplicably-secretive project, perhaps?


----------



## Ħ჻չ βєէą ℓíიєş չ჻Ħ

I'm so jealous of your amazing ability to draw~ >w<
I think all of the pictures look great. =D
You're a wonderful artist, I think. <3


----------



## Ymedron

Thankies. ;W,

(PS don't make any of your projects hang on my participations... As I still haven't even started on the plane or anything. <_<''
Instead, have lugia and ho-oh.)







I always saw Lugia as a swan. Both like water, graceful neck, white, handwings...


----------



## FireChao

do you even want that image any more, will? I thought that you had changed your mind...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Your Ho-Oh and Lugia picture is quite interesting. Lugia looks absolutely beautiful, although it looks a bit too swannish to be able to tell that it's Lugia. If I didn't see the caption, I wouldn't think it was Lugia. I don't know if that was your intent, but yes. It's still very well-draw. Your line curves are graceful and befitting of a swan.

Ho-Oh is my favourite of the two. The tails are just excellent. It looks like a swan, but at the same time, you can see Ho-Oh's characteristics through it. A perfect integration. Those wings too are brilliant! There's only one flaw I see in it. The eye needs to be moved a bit more... to the left. To make it look more like a side-view. Perspective-wise, it's a bit off. But seriously, excellently done.


----------



## Ymedron

Thank you, Arylett. :D
My greatest problem with adaptations of pokemon is that you can't really see the pokemon in it unless you know which one it is.
(Also, now that I look at it, ho-oh does look a bit swannish. That's what you get for not looking at references. (as it was supposed to be more peacock-type bird)

I adjusted the eye, and made it more animalistic. Is it better now? (the paper can't unfortunately take much erasing and drawing, since the linework is somewhat heavy. D:)


----------



## Ymedron

Updatebump because. D:!

I made some shiver-tests, since I wanted to make one of those sketchy-shaky animations I've seen bouncing around the nets.

First test; Rat, or raticate. Raticate has so few unique features that it could just be a regular rat.





Second test; Charmander. Shivering works well with fire.


----------



## Ymedron

And again some spammy bumpery goodness. <_<





My painting skills were in need of some practice, so I just did a simple 'sitting by the fire' scene with another random trainer and his charizard. The sculpting of lights instead of darks was pretty nice, especially since I couldn't go any darker, at least not without the help of darkening layers. (This was done in Open canvas, so there are some patches of colors which refused to change it's colors. D:!)


Edit: Completetly unrelated notes:
Am I alone, or does the cubone sort of look like a charmander with a charizard's skull on it's head? I mean, charmander even had a small spike on it's back in the original design.
The skull has charizard's two horns, and large nostrils, which would be fitting for a fire-breathing pokemon.

(Also, a more scientific explanation could be that charmander and cubone had the same ancestor, and both evolved into separate species. While charmander moved up the mountain, cubone adapted to the caves and evolved a hard skull-like head to protect against the potentially dangerous falling rocks that it might encounter. For example.)


----------



## FireChao

those shivering sketches are weirdly fascinating :P


----------



## Green

loving that charmander <3 can i use it in my avatar?


----------



## Ymedron

Firechao: Thanks. :D (can't think of anything witty right now)

KronoGreen: Okay then. :3 (Just credit, as you prolly know)


----------



## Fredie

Yes, Firechao is right. I don't need the plane anymore.. I must say, that Charizard drawing is amazing.


----------



## Ymedron

(my thanks Fredie)

And NOW for new art!
And a whole crapload of that!
http://umbbe.deviantart.com/art/Hueg-pokemon-compilation-170757067

Yeaah. BD


----------



## -Chris-

Those are all really cool.  Weezing's facial expressions are just great.


----------



## surskitty

I really like the weezing, haunter, shiftry, smeargle, slakoth, ampharos, cradily, and monferno.  :D  I like your style~ it is crisp and bright and somewhat cartoony


----------

